# I cant decide!! Carbide 400R ($70) or HAF 922 ($70) or or HAF 942 ($145)



## XeoNoX (Nov 13, 2011)

I need help with deciding what case to get. I want a good case and it *MUST FIT A MEGAHALEMS *cooler with the PUSH/PULL fans.

Other things to consider: I am a cheap a$$..Im still using my Antec SOHO File Server case from 10 years ago (which has server me exceptionally well)...so this is my first case upgrade in the PAST 10 YEARS! In other words i wont be upgrade to another case after i get this case for hopefully quite some time as i am not rich to go out and buy expensive cases all the time.

Corsair Carbide Series 400R for $70
or
HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN1 for $70
or
HAF RC-942 for $145

What do u guys think i should get?? the USB 3 feature is nice thought too. Or does anyone else have another recommendation besides these cases for the price/performance ratio. BTW:  I MUST BUY BY END TO TODAY as those are sale prices!!


----------



## Korvin (Nov 13, 2011)

My completely biased suggestion is to get the Haf X. I've now built 3 computers, 1 for myself 2 for others, with the haf x, and every time it blows me away how nice and neat everything is with minimal effort. I  RC-942


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 13, 2011)

I also have to go for the HAF- X/942 it is an amazing case with great cooling and plenty of space inside to fit just about anything you want


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2011)

corsair


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 14, 2011)

I use to be a cooler master person. As you can see from my system specs, not so much anymore.


----------



## XeoNoX (Nov 14, 2011)

thanks guys i was originally leaning HAF, but after  reading about the corsair reviews on the Carbide i have decided to go with the Carbide 500R, its a new case and nothing but pure praise for it, i guess HAF was good in its time too.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2011)

CM sucks these days. good choice


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

Im a NZXT fan, have been for a while. I did have a HAF 932 but TOO BIG for my rig LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2011)

Gotta say, I love my 500r White... Made a good choice on a case that can last you quite some time.


----------

